# Face to Face (WSC): Dennis Johnson on Pastoral Ministry



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 4, 2010)

Face to Face with Westminster Seminary California: Dennis Johnson on Pastoral Ministry.

YouTube - What is Pastoral Ministry?

Dr. Dennis Johnson is Professor of Practical Theology at Westminster Seminary California where he has taught since 1982. He has has also taught New Testament and is author several books including Him We Proclaim. 

Face to Face is the new video stream from Westminster Seminary California. Don't miss one of them. Subscribe online.

Keep up with WSC on Facebook and Twitter. 

Check out our audio broadcast: Office Hours.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 4, 2010)

Dr. Clark, is there an audio/mp3 link of the interview that is available for download? If so, could you post it here?


----------

